# Is there any mixed martial artist on here ?



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there any mixed martial artist on here that use T.S.D  in the cage ? 
if so what elements of T.S.D do you find most useful n does wearing gloves hinder the use of T.S.D  in the cage ?
Thanks


----------

